# My goat is rubbing her horns away!!



## Danni (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi all, l hope someone can maybe shed some light here? l have a couple of young goats. One being hand reared from two weeks old, one naturally reared. The hand reared one has just started to rub her horns on the rocks in the paddock. In two days she has worn right though the outer layer and l am concerned that by tomorrow she will be right though to the core. Why? Anyone know? She gets goat pellets, heaps of roughage and access to 20 acres of grass, blackberries, scrub, trees,wild roses! Goat paradise l would have thought!! Is it a deficiency here or boredom? A compulsive disorder even?? Wouldnt put it past her, shes a strange one!! Should l tape them up to protect them?? HELP????? 
Danni


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm...younsters horns do shed....but.. I have never heard of one that is just sitting there and damaging them like that.... :chin:
It sounds though.. that they are getting the proper feed ect..... 

Maybe she is sharpening them for battle? 

Does she have lice?

When she gets to that certain point on her horn... she will feel it...and it will hurt ...that alone... should detour her from rubbing any more.... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would check her for parasites. She may be rubbing because something is itching her.


----------



## Danni (Jan 12, 2012)

Parasites!!! Eeeeeek! Let me put down my coffee and my breakfast bowl grab my derris dust run out and take a look. ........................
Hmmmmm not that l can see although walking into a goat yard with a slim white bottle to a freshly weaned goat wasnt the easiest thing... she thought all her Christmas's had come at once and it was feed time again! l dusted them both anyway and their bedding. They are outside grazing so hopefully if there IS anything it will all be dead by tonight!!! Making ME itch now!!! Thanks you two. l will see if she has rubbed more when l get home tonight and let you know how l go!
Danni
http://thehollowbog.blogspot.com/


----------

